

Four months ago I completely quit lying - spuz
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2013/12/09/four-months-ago-quit-lying-dramatically-changed-life-better/

======
forgotmycreds
The most backwards thing is that when I tell the truth it is seen as a lie
because they never hear the truth. (In their vision whatever you answer first
to their question is a lie, to cover up something bigger)

------
EddieW
To be perfectly honest, this article doesn't say much. I would have preferred
more personal anecdotes about what happened when he stopped lying.

